# Litter Box Training



## RushTX (May 31, 2013)

Hello everyone! I am new. My chi baby's name is Bella. 

I'm sorry, I have not had the chance to read through all the previous posts, but I had a quick few questions on potty training.

Bella is about a year and a half old, born Christmas day 2011. I have been very, very lazy about her training. I know that is not a good thing. Well, as such, she has turned my son's bedroom into her personal potty area. it's bad, very bad. She'll spend hours outside, then a few minutes after being inside will sneak off in there and pee. OR poop. Or whatever. Yes, we need to be more consistent about keeping the door closed. First step.

I decided today that enough is ENOUGH and to get more consistent with her potty training. I also know (or have heard) that chis are stubborn and a bit difficult to potty train 

Ok - so I thought that litter box training might work best for her. I went out and got a little box/tray for her and some dog litter. The dog litter is what concerns me. Its' huge and very hard. I wouldn't think she would be comfortable going on that. I put a puppy pad underneath with some of her fresh "Pee" from a previous place she went (wiped it with the puppy pad) to get some of her "scent" on it. Then sprinkled the dog litter pellets on top. I am wondering about this dog litter though. She's little - 3 1/2 lbs, maybe 4. I just don't see her going on there. She used the piddle pads a bit when she was a puppy and I attempted to do this potty training thing. 

Anyone have any experience with this stuff? Did I mess up getting the big pellet litter stuff?

I have the tray in my pantry/laundry room, which is smaller room but plenty of room for her. So far all I've done is go in there with her and telling her "Potty, potty", continued to put her back on the litter tray. After the 3rd time, she just sat down on it. But no sniffing, no circling, no potty. Apparently she did not have to go. 

Other than that, we've been keeping a much closer eye on her that we had been. She no longer gets to run free in the house. She is in my lap, outside (beautiful weather here in TX but getting hot), or in her larger pen (a small-medium size pen, plenty of room for her to walk around, lie down on one side, and has food and drink in there), or she is in her very small sleeping crate at night. What do you all think? Thanks in advance!!

Rushell


----------



## breezebrrb (Sep 3, 2013)

You can litter train a chi, i use cat litter, non scented, just use whatever word you use to take your chi out to go the bathroom, put him/her in the litter box and use that word and when they go give them lots of praise. I litter trained my 5 year old male chi. If you have any more questions pm me. 

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## bertsheldon (Dec 10, 2013)

Both my chi use the cat box... I use non scented non clumping litter.. To initially get them to use it I used the day training spray its a spray the attracts them to the box and encourages them to go to the bathroom.. And usually rewarded them with a treat and it took no time at all and one was an adult when I trainded him and other was a young puppy and it worked for both of them... The only down side is my male cat gets very aggervated when the dogs use "his" box lol


----------



## Autumnwolf (Feb 3, 2011)

I picked my baby up a couple days ago and with this extreme cold we are having right now, there was no way I was even thinking of teaching him to go potty outside. I bought him a litter pan and am teaching him with some non dusty, non scented wood chips. He seems to be doing well!


----------



## Kippers (Jan 15, 2014)

*Solutions to peeing indoors*

Rushell
You may want to try this. I see your post, and as I shared in other posts, I volunteer at a shelter, and almost 70 percent of the dogs here are turned in due to issues like your. Nothing to be embarased about, but we can make a difference. 
At the shelter, we now train these dogs to use a dog litter box


----------

